# Television --> Just a wastage of time.



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

Back some time.... TV used to be one hell of a passtime and sometimes even addiction. I used to watch TV for 4-5hrs. but now, I just find it boring and dull with sooo many ads that I hardly watch half an hour and that too while lunch or dinner. The only shows worth watching are sports matches and Discovery/Animal Planet/National Geographic/History Channel shows and some movies. Otherwise 99% is BS. That serials are a real nuisance. Every serial has almost the same plot with lots of tears lolz. Movies cant be watched coz there is soo much ads. If I sit to have dinner and ads start, they will last till I am done with food :shocked:. Coming to reallity shows.... whats real in them ? Half of that is made up script. Talent Search shows..... sooooooo many talent search shows that you can hardly remember their names leave the participants'. So what do you guys say ? Is TV a waste of time now ? I say yes and strogly beleive that internet and watching movies on PC is much better pass time (not counting gaming as its my passion and most prolly my working feild when I grow up). But for some, gaming can too be a great pass time.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 1, 2008)

Completely agree.
Although the TV viewers may regard Gaming and Surfing the net as utter time pass(Or rather Time wastage) ... But we Digitians dont agree ...
In News also .. Only English news channels show something worth a watch .
Never ever see any Hindi news channel.(As u wil know other things other than actual news).
As technology/PC/Internet is our binding force.

So no use of Poll I think.Nearly everyone is gonna vote for PC


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

News ? What News ? Aaj Tak shows more controversy and India TV.... well, do I have to say anything about this amazing channel


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 1, 2008)

Worst Hindi News Channel : India TV is proud Winner.

Its full of Sting Operations and Faltu news.Aaj Tak n STAR News not far behind.
BTW NDTV 24*7 is good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

^^Yup.

India TV's most common news :-

1) Ghost spotted [enter a location]
2) Aliens have built a base at [enter location]
3) Ghost captured in a camera for the first time (trust me, I have seen this first time for almost 20 times )
4) [enter name of animal] is living since [enter a biiiiiiiig number]
5) World is gonna end at [enter random typo date]


----------



## skippednote (Nov 1, 2008)

^^
For some people you may be talking non sense....   Television is better than wasting time on your pc. Sometimes the ads you get on tv are useful....   
I would find it useless to create such threads cause no one can judge people about their thoughts for tv


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2008)

Sansani!Chain se sona hai toh jaag jao!What BULL SH!T?Is a news channel supposed to show such crap?
I watch only cricket matches and some movies(some means very few,otherwise RS zindabad)  on TV.Actually I get to watch more ads than the movie itself.Cartoon network has now been bombarded with idiotic cartoons,cheapo chinese ones.
There used to be a time when I used to come from school,switch on the TV and do nothing but watch TV for hours,2-4 hours!This was till I was 11-12 years old.After that all the channels ,cartoon channels which I mostly used to watch got crapped out and I switched to gaming which was and is much more pleasurable than what we get to watch on TV.
Final word-TV is just an utter wastage of time,velle logon ke kaam hain.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 1, 2008)

Well i watch TV but just a limited number of channels, Discovery,NatGeo,History and all English flick channels. For news I prefer BBC and CNN and for National I randomly select between the three, Star, AajTak and Zee.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 1, 2008)

yes surely...

look at the tv now...

they are a peice os sh%t.... except discovery / national geo etc... but even in dicsovery channel they are started to put those sh&t teleshopping thing and have made worst...


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't watch TV at all these days. Sometimes I get a peek at Times Now and CNBC and some Sarabhai vs Sarabhai reruns during dinner, but that's all.

It completely sucks these days,


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

^^Yup. I only watch Future Weapons. Sometimes I catch up with GamerTV (they hardly air it regularly now) on TenSports or Game on ESPN (same case as GamerTV).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah Sarabhai vs Sarabhai is good.Some nice sophisticated high class comedy


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 2, 2008)

The thing is that choice on PC with high speed internet is much wider than you can ever get on TV. With I have control of what i want to watch and when, something TV can not do, not yet in India atleast.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 2, 2008)

TV is dead for me, internet = programs I want to see + at the time I want to see + in HD +no ads + news I like to read + more choices.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 2, 2008)

108 hai channel, par dil bahelte kyon nahi.....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 2, 2008)

Well the only thing that glues me to TV screen is "The Simpsons" which is hardly aired on Star World now. have to rely on Hulu.com and torrents for that.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 2, 2008)

Indian TV channel sucks man specially news channels  some times i saw indian idol type singing program.I love my PC and net connection 

i download my serial like 

1-Heroes 
2-Supernatural
3-Moonlight
4-Torchwood
5-Knight Rider
6-True Blood
7-Sanctuary
8-Doctor who

heroes & supernatural one the best sci-fi serials which i saw


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 2, 2008)

Ditched TV since my PC came along. Earlier used to be addicted to it. Couldn't live without HBO & Star Movies. The only time when switch TV on is to watch my Divx movies or TV series from my DVD player (hate watching them on my PC).


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2008)

News channels : all biased and total crap .... who wants to hear about some cricket players hair style change when there are other fellow indians are suffering from poverty !!!! News channels are total craps...

Regional Channels : Full of Sh&tty serials , which where neither created to get over by the year end nor created to send any useful message .... 
and now the game shows and other things , which used have been based on G.K question , instead they are based on Cinema , Cinema , Cinema ...... What a D%ck Head !!!

Movie Channels: Watch closer , you will see the same movies repeated plenty of times.

Music Channel : just tell me when was the last time you saw a full song on MTV ???  i only see ADs and along with that we have pre planned Roadies show and other nonsense , when they should have been like VH music channel !!!! 
V TV is more horrible ... , actually both Suck!!!!

Religious Channel : Should be banned !!!! makes people more ignorant !!! Should be Banned !!

this leaves with sports and educational channels... which are the ones which makes me atleast sit before the tv ... and watch .... not all programs are good... but atleast they are boredom killer...


----------



## Sathish (Nov 2, 2008)

excellent thread.
i have totally agreed with them. 
i want this thread must be alive ever.
not only television, most of daily news papers and monthly magazines are also completely useless.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 2, 2008)

Me too agree with that. TV watching nothing more than wasting time.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

^^Lol Newspaper Lol. Here the local newspapers have around 18-20pgs. out of which 6 are full ads pages.


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 2, 2008)

Everything other than PC sucks!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 2, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Everything other than PC sucks!!!


Eh?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 2, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Everything other than PC sucks!!!


Noobie Addic


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 2, 2008)

My TV time is reduced to Seinfeld, Friends, Chelsea matches and Cricket. (in that order of priority)
As I'm busy throughout the week days, I watch these only in the weekends.
Other than that, evrything is total BS.
Now that even Simpsons are gone, there is definitely nothing worth watching.....


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 2, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Everything other than PC sucks!!!



really? thn how abt u throw away ur HTC  or may b just snd it over


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 2, 2008)

Also don't leave the news channels out.
And also cricket channels, you are no fan of any sports.

May be TV is a big waste for you, a hardcore gamer and geek ! So its a big waste for you.

My Mom and her mom both love the TV.

If games entertain you. TV entertains them.

Me being a career/success oriented guy, games suck for me, big time waste in a make believe world. According to me then you Suck. Go die loser. Time to grow kid. 

Life is also game, and its real, win in that game.

Is what i can say  ! Now that's how things are. LOL !! 
With your new birthday i hope you really do and think logically and wish your more smartness. LOL !

 And ! Chill and now take things easy... ! i was just trying to explain you something ! 
i don't want to bash a young adolescent more ! who has raw potential for growth !


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

^^I didnt understood a damn thing from the post . Anyways, gaming is like breathing to me.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^I didnt understood a damn thing from the post . Anyways, gaming is like breathing to me.



You won't. Obviously ! You shall With Time. 

I don't expect 14yr old kid to understand.  May be by 15-16 you should open your eyes. Don't be late, otherwise then competition will kill you. Your chances/probability for that dream life of yours will  only decrease  unless you change radically.


----------



## krates (Nov 2, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Also don't leave the news channels out.
> And also cricket channels, you are no fan of any sports.
> 
> May be TV is a big waste for you, a hardcore gamer and geek ! So its a big waste for you.
> ...



+1


----------



## max_demon (Nov 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Yup.
> 
> India TV's most common news :-
> 
> ...




u forgot Babas 

Hail Internet , i love internet ! more than anything else (even PC)


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 2, 2008)

> ^^Yup.
> 
> India TV's most common news :-
> 
> ...


All hindi news channels post such $h!t 
Once they had a special on Michael Phelps, the 8 gold winning olympian,
this is what they had as a headline:


> Magarmuch ka beta
> Jalmanav ka prateek
> Machli ka bachcha



I hope Phelp's parents cant understand Hindi


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Life is also game, and its real, win in that game.


there is no way in real life you can do this  
*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/69727_prey2.jpg

And don't forget the reset button too

No matter what you do in life, you will always remain the rat in the rat race


----------



## mediator (Nov 2, 2008)

KPM said:
			
		

> 3) Ghost captured in a camera for the first time (trust me, I have seen this first time for almost 20 times )


Mahn, u shud link youtube videos toooo! I think I shud get TATASKY installed to watch INDIATV daily.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 2, 2008)

T159 said:


> there is no way in real life you can do this
> *images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/69727_prey2.jpg
> 
> And don't forget the reset button too
> ...




That's why i said its a real game and not make believe world. That you should play hard to win and no room for mistakes, Its the ultimate game you play. That was the message to the HARDCORE GAMERS  ! Definitely Not you who plays games for entertainment once in a while !

Now you know  since life is hard people resort to make believe world where you can press the RESET button that is.


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 2, 2008)

T159 said:
			
		

> No matter what you do in life, you will always remain the rat in the rat race


Exactly.  The reason people like games, magic, superhero movies, etc.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 2, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> The reason people like games, magic, superhero movies, etc.


Not "like"......it's "believe"


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 3, 2008)

^ Duh! whatever..


----------



## blueshift (Nov 3, 2008)

Why blame TV?? Blame those showmakers!!


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 3, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> You won't. Obviously ! You shall With Time.
> 
> I don't expect 14yr old kid to understand.  May be by 15-16 you should open your eyes. Don't be late, otherwise then competition will kill you. Your chances/probability for that dream life of yours will  only decrease  unless you change radically.



Everyone else who does not go by your thinking is not an idiot. Being carrier oriented has nothing to do with playing computer games. when i was in IIT coaching classes, the top ranker of my batch used to play games in a video game parlour, he is now earning more than many people can dream at a very young age.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 3, 2008)

TV is dead. I am all for IPTV now....the only things I find worth watching on TV are shows like House & Heroes.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 3, 2008)

TV? Whats it?


----------



## R2K (Jan 3, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> ^^Yup. I only watch Future Weapons. Sometimes I catch up with GamerTV (they hardly air it regularly now) on TenSports or Game on ESPN (same case as GamerTV).




i heard abt gamer TV............actually when are they aired ...........i mean day and time


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 4, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Everyone else who does not go by your thinking is not an idiot. Being carrier oriented has nothing to do with playing computer games. when i was in IIT coaching classes, the top ranker of my batch used to play games in a video game parlour, he is now earning more than many people can dream at a very young age.


+1
Life's meant to be enjoyed, akshay. You're taking it far too seriously. Perhaps you need to switch careers or take a sabbatical to look at life from a different perspective.


----------



## chooza (Jan 4, 2009)

SOme channels on TV are very useful, such as Discovery,History.It depends on you what you want to see on any media. Both are equal.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 4, 2009)

R2K said:


> i heard abt gamer TV............actually when are they aired ...........i mean day and time



Dunno. It aint aired regualrly. It used to come on Wednesdays @16:30 before some time. Dunno about the present.


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 7, 2009)

gforce23 said:


> +1
> Life's meant to be enjoyed, akshay. You're taking it far too seriously. Perhaps you need to switch careers or take a sabbatical to look at life from a different perspective.


+1
Hey common akshay, I've been listening to this crap from my 5th standard.. that life is a game you have to play it and win it blah blah.. I agree that it is a game but fair way of playing it is not taking it too seriously..

Games may suck for you.. but when your kid (if you are that old) asks which is the coolest game in the current market or whether you have played Halo or not.. You might wanna know some at least now...

Enough bashing and coming to discussion... Even after Comp/Internet provides me everything I need.. TV is the classic way of entertaining.. Star World is there for some sitcoms/action serials.. Disney is there to remind you of your school memories with its kiddy serials (believe me they are way too entertaining.. atleast for me).. and ofcourse cricket is there... occasional movies.. The thrill in waiting for next episode of any show atleast for one day and makin it at right time is great which is not present in Comp/Internet.. Both have thier advantages but TV is a winner for me in terms of entertainment but I cant imagine my life without Comp/Internet.


----------



## confused!! (Jan 7, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Me being a career/success oriented guy, games suck for me, big time waste in a make believe world. According to me then you Suck. Go die loser. Time to grow kid.
> !



I made my career out of gaming and getting handsome money for  it...Of course u don't need to be gaming freak for it

And also in this period of recession where other companies are giving pink slips out to their employees...my company is giving appraisals and incentives..just because the gaming world is not that affected by the recession..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 7, 2009)

@Phychosocial,GamerTV is discontinued now I guess but  Game is aired on Star Sports which pretty much sucks.


----------



## amitash (Jan 7, 2009)

I dont really care either way...I prefer PC but for time pass i either chose gaming or TV...whatever im in the mood for.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 7, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Phychosocial,GamerTV is discontinued now I guess but  Game is aired on Star Sports which pretty much sucks.



Thanks for the info. So sad


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jan 7, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Yeah Sarabhai vs Sarabhai is good.Some nice sophisticated high class comedy



+1 from me, I like that show too, and well although most of my time goes on comp but still i wont packup the idiot box. 

Lets say about cricket match i can keep the scores update on comp but it can't beat the experience of watching it on a tv.

(I dont have a high speed connection so live streaming is out of question if you are wondering)


----------



## kanishka (Jan 9, 2009)

confused!! said:


> I made my career out of gaming and getting handsome money for  it...Of course u don't need to be gaming freak for it
> 
> And also in this period of recession where other companies are giving pink slips out to their employees...my company is giving appraisals and incentives..just because the gaming world is not that affected by the recession..



Hey,

its nice to see some person related to game as career...Please could you tell me how can i become game developer??I mean which course should I in for??

@akshay

You are right dude...Person must take life seriously..Games are just for entertainment...One has to be in real world and take care about it....

@topic

TV and Computer are 2 different..And ofcourse TV is much more entertaining then Computer for watching shows...Although I am living alone and preparing for JEE so i really foot watch TV nor do I get time for computers...


----------



## harish619 (Jan 17, 2009)

I love foreign channel series like

Top gear 
Prison break,etc 

but mostly i watch them in my comp but some times if i download a HD movie I watch it on my TV by HDMI...

so practicaly i use it only for the live sports and some times great shows on Discovery or travel and living


----------



## cyber (Jan 26, 2009)

well anything done in excess is bad.i think tv too comes in the same category.it can be watched to a limit.i prefer tv over internet.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 26, 2009)

U can't call it
"It's just a waste of time" at all at any costs.


----------



## rockthegod (Jan 28, 2009)

Yup it does for the most part as it is not "tuned in" to ones specific needs, so in that respect apart from watching live sports I don't watch TV... in fact I haven't watched TV for anything other than watching live sports after 2002, when I went to IIT and after that PCs have been my major live entertainer.... Books were always important to me but to tell the truth, the number of books I read per month has decreased a lot after I got "addicted" to PC based entertainment: PC games, movies, music, recorded TV shows, recorded documentaries, internet based entertainment.. etc etc etc....

As far the recorded TV shows go, I currently watch House, Lost, Supernatural, and 24. Heroes only appealed to me in its first season when it was really awesome but after that it became another load of crap. In fact, the only thing that can "force" me to watch TV apart from live sports is House/Supernatural and Nat Geo/Animal Planet.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 28, 2009)

lol after I got Broadband internet, I havent read a single book except my text-books.


----------

